

Guide To Flirting [pdf]  - Anon84
http://www.sirc.org/publik/flirt2.pdf

======
xtacy
The title should have been "A report on.." rather than "A guide to.."

Am curious to know if this game would have the observer effect. I would guess
that a lot to flirting lies in the fact that such "signals" are natural. If
someone manages to study them and lay it out as steps, and many end up
following it, wouldn't there be a shift in the trend?

i.e., If I know how you play the game to your advantage, I will adopt a
different strategy.

------
greenlblue
Nothing new here. Basically women tend to send mixed signals and men tend to
misinterpret those signals. Oh, and if you want to increase your success rate
then having a shared interest with whoever you're trying to flirt with is a
good idea.

------
wallflower
I prefer the Three C's to the SAS (Sociability,Alcohol,Shared Interest):

Conversation friendliness, Continuity, Community

<http://www.thetaoofdating.com/sample1.php>

------
TheSOB88
Is this just a scientific study, or will I gain anything useful for daily
life? This is a looong article.

~~~
jules
It's not a scientific study, it's a summary of a lot of studies, but you will
probably not gain anything. Nearly everything it says is completely obvious.
It doesn't say how to flirt effectively. It explains when flirting is
acceptable.

